# [gelöst] virtualbox als user starten

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost root# modprobe vboxdrv

olaf@localhost ~ $ groups olaf

disk lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video cdrw usb users portage messagebus crontab haldaemon plugdev games lpadmin clamav at vboxusers olaf

olaf@localhost ~ $ /usr/bin/virtualbox

bash: /usr/bin/virtualbox: Keine Berechtigung
```

 Als root funktioniert es. Ich war der Meinung, das es reicht, in der Gruppe vboxusers zu sein. Ich bin allerdings der einzig eingetragene user in vboxusers. Weiß nicht, ob das korrekt ist.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Aug 23, 2007 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AnubisTheKing

also bei mir gehts und ich habe auch nix besonderes gemacht.

```

anubis@malaien ~ $ groups anubis

tty disk wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video games cdrw usb users portage plugdev vboxusers

```

Hast du dich nach dem eintragen in die vboxusers Gruppe neu eingelogged?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein. Ich habe lediglich env-update && source /etc/profile ausgeführt.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Nu da bin ich nun überfragt ob das das gleiche macht, wie ein aus- und wieder einloggen. Log dich dochmal aus und ein und schau ob es dann klappt. Falls es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert könntest du versuchen in /opt/VirtualBox/wrapper.sh ein paar Debug ausgaben einzubauen um herauszubekommen, wo das Problem liegt.

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sorry. Hatte gerade ein Projekt am Laufen und konnte mich nicht neu einloggen. Ich hätte gedacht, das o.g. ausreicht. Jetzt funktioniert es. MfG

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Sorry. Hatte gerade ein Projekt am Laufen und konnte mich nicht neu einloggen. Ich hätte gedacht, das o.g. ausreicht. Jetzt funktioniert es. MfG

 

ein su - <benutzername> innerhalb eines terminal emulators (z.b xterm ) hätte auch ausgereicht, zumindestens für die laufende terminal instanz

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Sache läuft nach dem ersten Start mit 128 MB Ram genauso, wie meine richtige Installation mit 1GB und 100 Updates. Wenn ich die noch ein bißchen beschleunigen kann, und der Datentausch zwischen Gast und Host klappt, wäre das super.

----------

